# Healthiest breed?



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi, out of curiosity what is the genetic condition ? Have you considered some thing larger than shetlands ? or finding a diff lineage than your stallion since it is genetic or is it common to the british shetlands overall ? 
There are Welsh ponies . I don't know how common quarter horses are in your location but there are diseases herda , hypp which can be tested , to be safe stay away from poco bueno and impressive lineage. Some problems with Belgians etc lymphatic problems.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

I've really found Arabians to be extremely hardy and very healthy. Especially the Crabbet-bred Arabians.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

He has bilateral patella luxation at first we thought it was just his line, but then our yearling has it and her dam is from a completely different line (they know its recessive so she has to carry it) and a fried had a filly from a completely different line all together. We were thinking quarter horses or paint something along though lines but we aren't sure how they would cope up here as as far as I'm aware there are none up here and we are a completely different climate then the rest of the world.

Welsh are a no too Araby again my mums choice we run the stud together so its not just my decision as I really like Welsh A & D and Arabs.


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

of all my horses my mustang by far has been the healthiest but genetic wise it is touch and go with them. My husband's paint has also been very healthy.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

I am so sorry about your stallion, is that him in your avatar?

Is gelding him a possibility?


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

When we started with horses many years ago, we specifically looked for "low maintenance" horses. We found a good, local Paint breeder that had a very good track record for healthy horses with good feet and simple diets. We have 5 now, and they have indeed been very low maintenance. It could certainly be, however, that they had good breeding stock rather than solely the breed itself.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

How about the Morgan horse? Hardy, easy keepers. Though there are concerns about being prone to insulin resistance issues, so perhaps that is a disqualification
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I have an Australian Stock Horse, I guess that they're not that common over there, but he's one of the hardiest horses I've ever had. Great, strong feet. Excellent on feed, never a problem with anything. I've never really heard of any breed related problems with them either.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

anndankev if gelding him would cure him I would do it in a heart beat, his legs have gotten so bad he is lame more then he is sound and is on a very high dose of pain killers that are no longer working properly.
I love Australian Stock horses but I have yet to find one in this country sadly, love Morgans and if I look we could probably find a couple though I am not sure it is the type of horse my mum likes.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Look at Dartmoors. Tough little ponies, would weather well in the Shetlands.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Since the OP is in the UK and I assume would be breeding to sell the progeny then I would opt for something that people will want to buy and since competition horses/ponies make more money than a bog standard hack/trail horse you stand to get more return for your input if you go that way
As far as ponies go the Welsh B is probably the most versatile because they can show in native classes and hold their own in riding pony, jumping and dressage. They have retained the hardiness of the old fashioned welsh breed but seem less inclined to get laminitis than the A, C & D's
If you want to breed horses now you're older then there's going to be a bigger market for the Sport Horse type so maybe a quality TB stallion that can be used on Irish Draft, Welsh Cob, WB or just about any other breed that will give you a competition horse as long as you select the right type of mares


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Good Dartmoors are always wanted!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I have a friend who was breeding them but she seems to have given up and moved on to Warmbloods - though her daughters are grown up and on horses now so that probably steered her decision as much as anything


----------



## beargrease (Mar 28, 2013)

Ask any vet and they will tell you they have seldom sewn up a mule or had to treat one for injury or illness. Hybrid vigor!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

sorry about your ponies. I would probably stop breeding those. What other horses are common in your area. It would be a tad expensive to ship over a mare and stallion . 
What about gypsy cobs ? are those in Scotland or are those just Ireland ?


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

I once heard a story about a vet who refused to do a PPE on an Icelandic horse because "they never have anything wrong with them." Sort of stupid because any horse can have a chronic injury, but they do seem to be a healthy breed. The ones that are imported from Iceland often have sweet itch but that isn't genetic.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

What do people want to buy there? The native ponies of the northern islands all sound like good candidates. Fjords are cool looking.

As far as clear of genetic problems a mongrel mix is your best bet but that isn't a money maker.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

beargrease said:


> Ask any vet and they will tell you they have seldom sewn up a mule or had to treat one for injury or illness. Hybrid vigor!


In all my time with horses I have only ever see four mules in the UK!

Shetland Isles have extremes of winds. It is said that when they reach hurricane force they bring the laundry in off the line!

With ant commercial enterprise you have to look at what sells and Fjords and Icelandics are not popular here. 

A good Dartmoor will always fetch a good price.


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

rbarlo32 said:


> love Morgans and if I look we could probably find a couple though I am not sure it is the type of horse my mum likes.


There are two kinds of Morgans, the newer style that are lighter built with higher action and are more like Arabs, and the foundation Morgans. The foundation Morgans are very sturdy, strong, and very level headed. I own one, and am totally in love. He is smart, willing to please, strong, and just loves people. His dam is exactly the same way.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Foxhunter Icelandics are actually really popular at the minute but when we will be in a position to start again breeding wise I think they will be getting a little too popular. Cobs are way over bred now so not even going to look down that road. Icelandics are popular as they just really need treating like big shetlands so manage the weather up here fine. Fjord, I forgot about them they might actually be a possibility no idea how they would sell but then with the shetlands we have only bred what we have room to keep so a different breed would be no different. We have never let making money be a part of breeding because with shetlands there is no money to make it is purely a hobby and to try to breed better healthier animals. Welsh D's are getting popular up here too but my mum doesn't like Welsh's too araby apparently (she is awkward and just wants shire which isn't happening). We have thought of breeding warmbloods in the past but I don't think they would do very well up here because of their height they'll catch the wind.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

The rescue centres are full of Gypsy Cobs - and loads of abandoned ones all over the place.
What about Highlands? They're nice as a purebred and cross well with something like a TB if you want to go more sport horse?
My WB goes out in all weathers here and its way colder than Scotland in the winter so I wouldn't worry about them dealing with the strong winds
Are you able to travel easily to find a market for whatever you breed if you sell through a sale? How easy is it for people to get to you to buy direct?
My problem with little ponies (under 12.2) is that the market for them is rather limited and you're already rather out of the way where you live
The Dartmoor is classed as 'Vulnerable' on the 2014 Watchlist which is the 3rd highest rating which means not many (registered pedigrees) are being bred, the Dales is now classed as 'Endangered' which is the 2nd down and they're an attractive hardy breed
But are people not breeding them because there's a lack of demand?
https://www.rbst.org.uk/watchlist-2014.pdf


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Shetland weather is a whole different ball game then the rest of Scotland as we are nearly 300 miles further north in line with Alaska. We want something that'll be easy to keep and Warmblood are not that in Shetland. If we breed the right horse/pony selling it shouldn't be a problem.
It might me colder where you are but the cold itself isn't what gets them plus with the wind chill most day we are probably just as cold if in colder.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I don't know that there is a breed that is considered "healthier" as much as they are hardy. There are some breeds that considered easy keepers and work well in a lot of weather changes and are stronger health wise. I don't know that you can find something that is "healthier" per say.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

If it was just hardiness we would keep breeding shetlands.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

rbarlo32 said:


> If it was just hardiness we would keep breeding shetlands.


Hardiness is part of it. No such thing as a "healthier" breed of horse. Keep searching.


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

Spanish Barbs have no genetic ailments (other than some carry frame overo which is easily tested for), they are generally easy keepers with very good hooves and don't have the tendency to hurt themselves. They are tough little horses and very healthy.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I know you said Arabs are out, but we have an Arab mare who is 30 and a part arab who have no problems with our harsh winters. It isn't uncommon to get to -40 here in winter and they do just fine. Failing that, what about a halflinger? Or Dartmoor or Exmoor? I don't know a lot about the last 2 but I think I read somewhere that they are pretty hardy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gossip (Sep 26, 2011)

I would recommend highland ponies, or gotland Russ ponies!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

